
Flight sim group put malware in a jet and called it DRM - fmavituna
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/02/19/flight-sim-group-put-malware-in-a-jet-and-called-it-drm/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16412541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16412541)

